# Touche SUPPR sur clavier i-mac



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Février 2000)

La touche SUPPR ne fait plus partie intégrante des nouveaux clavier Mac. Comment est-il possible de contourner le problème et de retrouver son utilisation ? Existe t-il un soft ? Merci d'avance


----------

